# video deleted of a crime in progress



## gmanlb (Mar 21, 2016)

A friend of mine was taking video of someone doing something they shouldn't have been doing. She was attacked and the phone was taken, when the phone was recovered the video was deleted. The phone is an iPhone 5c version 7.1.2. There are several programs that claim they can recover deleted video, I have tried a few of the free ones and trial versions with no luck. Does anyone know if recovery is even possible? Note: this version does not have a "recently deleted photos album file". Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

By who or how was the phone recovered? Although I'm not sure we want to assist with this, if this is for a legal case you should be talking to an attorney who will do this work for you and may need to be them to keep the chain of evidence intact.


----------



## gmanlb (Mar 21, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> By who or how was the phone recovered? Although I'm not sure we want to assist with this, if this is for a legal case you should be talking to an attorney who will do this work for you and may need to be them to keep the chain of evidence intact.


 The man turned himself in to the police but hasn't been charged him with crime yet. The Apple store said they couldn't help so I thought I would give it a try. Right now I just want to find out if recovery is possible, if it is I'll let here decided what she wants to do. Lucky she wasn't hurt, the video is the only real evidence and if it can't be recovered there is probably not much of a case. You can delete the thread and I can just ask a general question and pass on the information.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It may be possible if it wasn't overwritten with other data already, and the more the phone is turned on the greater the chance that will happen. You definitely want to turn the phone off and hand it over to the police or lawyer as evidence. Generally these are things they can do for you if it's possible.


----------



## gmanlb (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, I will take your a


Triple6 said:


> It may be possible if it wasn't overwritten with other data already, and the more the phone is turned on the greater the chance that will happen. You definitely want to turn the phone off and hand it over to the police or lawyer as evidence. Generally these are things they can do for you if it's possible.


 Thanks, I will take your advice, the service on the phone was shut off right after this happened and has not been reactivated, the phone power has been turned on but hasn't not been connected to WiFi unless just being plugged into my computer automatically allows for updates. It would be nice to know if Apple would be willing to help if gone through the right channels before spending a lot on attorneys fees. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I doubt Apple would help, it's not really their job. Is it possible; yes. Is it 100% definite; no. There would be people/companies that the attorney should be able to recommend, the police can do it too. I would think most attorneys would give some free advice but maybe I'm wrong. Personally and most of the forum staff try to avoid dealing with anything that involves cases, law, etc, as really the only people who can properly answer those are those that work in those fields and not the area of a general tech forum.


----------



## gmanlb (Mar 21, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> I doubt Apple would help, it's not really their job. Is it possible; yes. Is it 100% definite; no. There would be people/companies that the attorney should be able to recommend, the police can do it too. I would think most attorneys would give some free advice but maybe I'm wrong. Personally and most of the forum staff try to avoid dealing with anything that involves cases, law, etc, as really the only people who can properly answer those are those that work in those fields and not the area of a general tech forum.


 Understood, and thank you very much.


----------

